# breeding age?



## mjbrenner (Apr 25, 2013)

What is an ok or safe age to start breeding boers? Just don't wanna start too soon! 
Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I breed when they are 80lbs or more, they normally hit that weight before the age I breed them at though, 7-8 months. But it is really important to breed by weight, but also do not breed them before they are 7-8 months either.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since kidding is usually Jan-March by the time they are big enough & old enough they are about a yr & a 1/2.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

A lot of people say you should breed by weight not age, and I agree. Little Bits is right, about 80 pounds should be right.


----------



## mjbrenner (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok. Were getting some new doea monday and they r about 7 mo old.... so well have to weigh them and go from there. Thank you so much! I never thought of weight before age!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I do both age and weight.

No one gets bred under a year

No one gets bred under 80-90 lbs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My rule of thumb is 1 year to 1 1/2. I also make sure she is of good size.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

we breed 9 months and at least 90 lbs, If they are not that age and size by October/November to be bred to kid March/April, then we skip htem and wait until next breeding season, which would be the following August for us. Often we will have 2 or 3 we will breed and a couple that are too young/too small. Our main herd is Bred to kid January/February. Then if someone is missed we will put them with the yearlings and kid them March/April. We pull all bucks out from the does so no one kids later than May 1st.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

It should be noted that if you show you need to wait until they are 15 to 18 months old to breed them. We do not show our breeding stock animals, just the kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We like to breed about 10mo/100+lbs. that gives them time to grow and mature a little, especially mentally.
We've bred at 8mo/100lbs. with no problems, the doe was very mature minded.

We have a Jan & Feb doe we are planning to breed towards the end of the year for late spring kids. The 6mo is 100lbs. and the 5mo is probably about 75lbs. right now.


----------

